# Houdini Dog



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

OK Elwood is starting to freak me out a little... The last two days I have gone out for a few hours and left him in his crate. Both times I've returned and he's out of the crate but the crate is still locked!!! ???

It's a wire crate and I've searched the it all over, seeing if he could push through the door gap, the corner hinges or something, but I can't for the life of me figure out how he's getting out! I tried putting him in it and then calling him to see if he would give himslef away, but he just sat there whining at me.

So I'm pretty sure he' some sort of wizard dog or something 

To his credit, he's been very well behaved out of the crate, no accidents or chewing things. I think he just gets on the couch and sleeps..


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

We had a lab/border collie cross at one point who could get out of his wire cage as well. One day he cut himself up pretty badly though. He was getting out the top. Some how he could get the top dislodged from the side and go through. We got rid of the cage and he was fine in the house.

I don't think we'll ever get there with Catan. He's just way too wicked.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy crap! You should set up a video camera to see how smart your houdini is. That is amazing.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Pineapple said:


> Holy crap! You should set up a video camera to see how smart your houdini is. That is amazing.


True, I was going to suggest that.
Also, hope the little guy is not causing himself pain.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

no matter how many people we can never hold tobi down, he's like the fracking hulk


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

If your are using a wire crate with a plastic tray bottom, the dogs can lift the tray and then "nose" out of the bottom by lifting the crate. The mesh at the bottom of the crate is much larger than the sides and top.

Either that or he has magical powers, although if it's magic I would think that he would also have eaten the Tbone out of the fridge, and called his buddy's over to watch Animal Planet.


----------



## Lillasar (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you asked your neighbours? Perhaps they're the Houndinis!

We had a puppy once who whined in the middle of the night not long after we got him. A woman from up the road (at least 200m away at that) came down, bundled him up and took him home, returning him in the morning. Funnier too is that our family of five never heard a thing!


----------

